# Long eyelashes



## frisemalt (Feb 15, 2007)

Delilah's eyelashes are so long!







What do you guys do with them when they get long, do you clip them?? How short? I think they help keep her hair out of her eyes, but I don't know if they are too heavy for her eyelids?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Some eyelashes grow up and some grow downwards. If they grow down it's probably better to trim them a bit so they can see more clearly. Some grow them long enough to go in a topknot although usually not.

I trim Cosy's and Toy's. I like the flirty look they have with them more human length.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Koko's eyelashes grow down and out so I trim them otherwise he is forever rubbing his eyes and they end up in them and that makes his eyes water too much so it's best for him to keep them really short


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Some eyelashes grow up and some grow downwards. If they grow down it's probably better to trim them a bit so they can see more clearly. Some grow them long enough to go in a topknot although usually not.
> 
> I trim Cosy's and Toy's. I like the flirty look they have with them more human length.[/B]


Can they still blink if their eyelashes are up in a topknot?? lol

I had the eyelash question too. I'm glad you asked it. Ollie's grow up and aren't really in the way. The few times I have brought him to a groomer they did not trim them so I thought I wasn't supposed to touch them or something.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Oh man if you could see how red my face is right now from embarrassment!!







LOL I've been growing Zoe's top knot out for a couple of months now & her crazy long eyelashes are the biggest problem. I've been thinking about trimming them but then thought that wasn't the proper way for a top knot. Now I know I can trim those lashes & Zoe can finally see better! They never want to stay in the barrette I've been using since they are quite long enough to be in the actual top knot. Now a huge favor from Brit. Can you please, _pretty pleeeaaase_, post a really close "close up" of either Cosy or Toy so I can see what you have done. You're babies are always picture perfect!!! I've been looking at the last pic you posted in the pics section, but need a bit more of a close up! Thanks!</span>


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I think that some people are talking about the actual eye lashes and others are talking about the hair that grows directly above the eyes....like on the eyelids and where eyebrows would be if they had them. SURELY no one is actually pulling actual eye lashes into topnots? 

Little C has incredibly long eyelashes that she just loves to bat at people when she's flirting. When I'm trimming her hair, I always end up trimming them as well because she won't stop blinking and getting them in the way of the scissors. Once, a groomer cut them really short...I was mad because I think they are one of her best features. Glad we don't use groomers anymore! Sir N tends to sleep with his face mushed into things, so he gets all the hair around his eyes trimmed fairly short to prevent it from constantly sticking in his eyes.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Actually, I've never done anything with Abbey's eyelashes. She's too young to wear mascara


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> <span style="font-family:Comic">Oh man if you could see how red my face is right now from embarrassment!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Haha. I think you can see the lashes in this pic. I cut them a little shorter usually.

[attachment=22268:attachment]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Thanks Brit!!!</span>


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

When you show groom they are trimmed (carefully)


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella has long lashes but they don't really bother her that I can tell. The groomer trimmed one side but not the other once, that was odd, but an honest mistake. I just let both sides grow out evenly and now I leave them alone. They seem to stop growing on their own before they get too long. I just watch not to get them caught in the top knot.


----------



## frisemalt (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks guys! 

I trimmed her lashes last night (carefully). She sat there and let me do it!







She looks fabulous now when she bats her eyes.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=372609
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I don't like them in the topknot as you have to be so careful they don't get pulled. It can restrict the eyelids.


----------

